# Only take Lexapro when you need it?



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

I was just at the psych yesterday, and was given a two-week sample of Lexapro to try out. I've done Xanax before, but it made me horribly tired and after awhile, it stopped working. I didn't take Xanax every day, just when I felt like I needed it. I've been reading online about the side effects of Lexapro, and now I'm worried. Which leads me to ask: do you have to take it everyday, or can you just take one pill when you feel really anxious?


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

as with other antidepressants yes you have to take it every day.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, Lexapro is an everyday thing, but benzos like Xanax and Klonopin can be taken as needed.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

xanax is a tranquilliser and if it makes you tired its working too well so you need to reduce the dose, this sedation will reduce as you get used to it

lexapro is a prozac type med and yes, needs to be taken daily, often for up to 6 weeks before it works properly

a few years back there were claims that an antidepressant as needed only was helpful but this has lost favor and probably was just placebo effect, the placebo effect for anxiety meds is up to 50% by the way, which is exploited by makers of very expensive food supliments with miracle cure claims

also some docs are prescribing an antidepressant tablet before sex to reduce premature ejaculation wheic seems doubtful


----------

